# Vienna Symphony Orchestra is looking for a Soloist and Composer!



## talenthouse

Hello!

I just wanted to get in touch in regards to an opportunity to be soloist or a composer for the world renowned Vienna Symphony Orchestra at its yearly "Springtime in Vienna" concert, conducted by Fabio Luisi.

There are only a few musical ensembles that are as consistently and closely associated with the history and tradition of European classical music -- the Vienna Symphony Orchestra being one of them. In the course of its over 100 year history, the musicians of this prominent orchestra of the capital city of music have been an integral part of a musical epoch.

Talenthouse and the Vienna Symphony Orchestra provide the opportunity for talented musicians to submit their audition solo or composition, to be considered. This is a truly exceptional opportunity for any aspiring classical music composer or musician.

The search will be conducted exclusively via Talenthouse to then be judged by the Talenthouse community as well as representatives of the Vienna Symphony Orchestra and presented to Fabio Luisi for final selection.

Audition to be a soloist for the world renowned Vienna Symphony Orchestra: http://talenthouse.me/319

Compose for the Vienna Symphony Orchestra: http://talenthouse.me/31A

Video of Fabio Luisi talking about this opportunity: http://talenthouse.me/31B

(Audio version: http://talenthouse.me/31J)

Talenthouse gives musicians and creatives a chance to showcase their abilities to a worldwide audience and participate in unique project opportunities with iconic organizations, artists and brands.

Talenthouse has launched in 2009 and already realized projects with Montblanc, adidas, Nokia, Bartle Bogle Hegarty, Asos, Rihanna, Boy George, Photek, Mayday Parade, Alexandra Burke and many others.

If you or your friends are interested in playing in front of thousands with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra and Fabio Luisi, this could be the chance!

Please let me know if I can provide you with any further information or material.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Aramis

20 days left - the time is so short as itself or have you told us so late? 

No matter. I shall be victorious.


----------



## Polednice

Haha! You think can you beat me? You've already proved yourself worthless in duels, and here is another triumphant conquest for me..


----------



## Aramis

> Haha! You think can you beat me? You've already proved yourself worthless in duels, and here is another triumphant conquest for me..


Look, my dear, there lies the world that you wanted to win for yourself, you loafer. What spot, tell me, will you allow me for my sty? You are captured, caught in my chains; as you fancied the world, with all that in it lives and moves lay in your power. You lie in fetters before me. Wretch, you cannot deny it!


----------



## Aramis

Any idea what "conventional music speech" could stand for?


----------



## Polednice

Aramis said:


> Look, my dear, there lies the world that you wanted to win for yourself, you loafer. What spot, tell me, will you allow me for my sty? You are captured, caught in my chains; as you fancied the world, with all that in it lives and moves lay in your power. You lie in fetters before me. Wretch, you cannot deny it!


You speak the truth, my wicked foe; I cannot deny that you see me bound in chains before you. But little do you know that these chains are the concoction of your own mind. The very reality you think you see is clouded and false; your ego has distorted the world beyond all recognition and while you think you have me subdued and in your power, you fail to notice how I snatch the world and its glory from before your eyes. You stand defeated and ashamed!

....

'Conventional music speech'? :/


----------

